
Senate launches bill to remove immunity for websites hosting illegal content - adventured
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2017/08/01/senate-launches-bill-to-remove-immunity-for-websites-hosting-illegal-content-spurred-by-backpage-com/
======
metalliqaz
AKA How to destroy Silicon Valley overnight.

